# Final Glue Up



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

So I am building an outdoor redwood arbor bench for my mom. I have a 5 ft wide bench attached to 4- 4×4 posts. I need a SUPER STRONG, WATERPROFF glue for the joint between the bench and the 4×4 post. So far I have used wood screws, but I am getting a lot of upper movement and play. Would expoy be good in this situation or titebond 3? Thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Pictures needed to see the problem for sure.

I suspect that dadoing the bench into the 4×4s would be the most stable joinery.


----------

